# Angeln an der Nordseeküste?



## SchwalmAngler

Da meine Freundin in Oldenburg wohnt, ich relativ oft dort oben bin und die nordsee bei Wilhelmshafen ca. nur 50 Km von OL entfernt ist, würde es mich mal interessieren ob es sich lohnt einfach mal an die Nordsee zu fahren und dort auf was auch immer zu angeln. Ich weiss eigentlich gar nicht was es da so an fischen gibt, vor Rügen soll es ja Hechte geben, ist das bei Wilhelmshafen evtl. auch der Fall? Ansonsten evtl. Dorsche, Makrelen oder Wolfsbarsche. Bestimmt auch Plattfische oder Makrelen ... Fisch halt.

Kann ich mich da einfach an den Strand stellen oder ins Watt wandern, meine Rute ins Wasser halten und irgendwelche Fische fangen oder muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Brauche ich dafür vielleicht ne speziele  Genehmigung, ne spezielle Rute, nen speziellen Köder oder sonsterwas?

Kann mir da evtl. jemand weiterhelfen wie ich so etwas am besten angehe?
Ich dachte mir, ich fahre bei schönem Wetter mal los, setze mich mit meiner Freundin mal an den Strand und schaue mal ob da irgend ein Fisch mal auf nen Tauwurm oder nen Wobbler, besser noch Jerk  beisst. Ist sowas einfach möglich oder braucht man dafür irgend eine spezielle Ausrüstung und irgendwelche Genehmigungen?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

moin-moin,

in hooksiel kannst du recht vernünftig vom außenhafen fischen!!! mußt allerdings ne menge wattwürmer haben, da dort die krabben auch recht flott bei der sache sind!!!

melde dich doch mal per pn, wie du ende mai, bzw. juni-juli zeit hast!!! dann können wir ja mal ne makrelenfahrt mit meinem schlauchboot machen!!!


----------



## Rob.a.m.

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Tach Schwalmi,:q im August zeig ich dir wie man dort Wölfis fängt.
Gruß Rob


----------



## JanS

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

ähh stephan  ruf mia an ich will auch ...


----------



## Rockboje

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Tach Schwalm Angler!!
Sind deine fRagen zum Thema NordseeAngeln noch Aktuell oder hast du deine Antworten schon bekommen?
Also zum Thema an der Nordsee Angeln und die richtiege ausrüstung kommt es immer darauf an wo und auf was du Fischen willst!
Wenn du zb von einer Spuntwand oder einer Bune Fischen möchtest bist du bei einer Ruten Wal von einer Länger bis 2,80Metern gut beraten (Blei,Wirbel,Vorfach Haken,Köder) solltest du dich doch für einen Versuch in der Brandung interessieren solltest du schon eine Rute mit einer min Länge von 3,80 Metern haben.Ich neme meist 4,50 Meter. Hierfür bieten sich gerade für Plattfische Brandungsvorfächer mit Lockperlen an,wobei ich auch so ne Art Fliegen selbst binde aus Glitzerpapier,ein Blei Gewicht bei relativer Brandung von min 80 Gr.ist hierbei Pflicht (empfehele 100gr) und suche dir dann eine Stelle mit auflandiegem Wind. Ach ganz wichtig noch bevor ich es vergesse, die Tiede zu beachten!!Sonst wirfst du deinen Köder aus und kannst ihn bei ablaufendem Wasser nach 10-15 Min vom Strand aufsammeln.
2 Stunden vor und 2 Stunden Nach Hochwasser oder Niedrigwasser Bieten sich am Besten zu Fischen an.Von einer Bune aus nur um die Niedrigwasser Periode.
Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter Helfen
Schönen gruss

Ach Genemigungen brauchst du hier keine lediglich deinen Ausweis solltest du bei dir haben.


----------



## wuggi

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> dann können wir ja mal ne makrelenfahrt mit meinem schlauchboot machen!!!


hallo,
makrelenangeln auf der nordsee mit einem schlauchboot?
wie weit muss man denn rausfahren?
und wo gibt es gute stellen, die mit kleinbooten erreichbar sind?

tschuess
thomas


----------



## Rockboje

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Tach Thomas!

Ich weis ja nicht von wo aus du losfahren willst mit deinem schlauchboot und vorallem wie gross dieses Boot nun ist?Den wen du nicht mindestens 15-25 Ps aussenbords Leistung hast und dein Schlauchboot Kürzer als 3 1/2 oder 4 Meter ist wäre ein ausflug damit aufs Meer zum Makrelenfischen wirklich nicht Ratsam! ( Lebensgefahr)
Ansonsten wäre dein unterfangen Theoretisch aber möglich.
Geneue Punkte wo man nun Makrelen Schwärme findet sind mir so nicht bekannt,du must den Küsten bereich verlassen so das du hier an der Nordsee die Ostfriesischen inseln hinterdir lässt bis diese nurnoch Flach zu erkennen sind!also richtung Schiffahrts strasse und dort haltet ihr dann ausschau nach Möwenschwärmen die sich alle an einer stelle übers Wasser sammeln,weil diese von den unter ihn Schwimmenden Makrelen angezohgen werden.
Solltest dich aber noch etwas umhören ob jemand brauchbare Tips zum thema hat!
Viel Glück!#6


----------



## SchwalmAngler

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Naja, ich merke schon das meine Ausrüstung zum Meeresangeln wohl nicht ausreicht und ich mich zuvor wohl erst einmal komplett neues Material zulegen muss. Ich wollte eigentlich in Wilhelmshafen am Strand einfach mal Würmer baden aber da haperts dann wohl am Material.


----------



## wuggi

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*



			
				Rockboje schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Thomas!
> 
> Ich weis ja nicht von wo aus du losfahren willst mit deinem schlauchboot und vorallem wie gross dieses Boot nun ist?Den wen du nicht mindestens 15-25 Ps aussenbords Leistung hast und dein Schlauchboot Kürzer als 3 1/2 oder 4 Meter ist wäre ein ausflug damit aufs Meer zum Makrelenfischen wirklich nicht Ratsam! ( Lebensgefahr)
> Ansonsten wäre dein unterfangen Theoretisch aber möglich.
> Geneue Punkte wo man nun Makrelen Schwärme findet sind mir so nicht bekannt,du must den Küsten bereich verlassen so das du hier an der Nordsee die Ostfriesischen inseln hinterdir lässt bis diese nurnoch Flach zu erkennen sind!also richtung Schiffahrts strasse und dort haltet ihr dann ausschau nach Möwenschwärmen die sich alle an einer stelle übers Wasser sammeln,weil diese von den unter ihn Schwimmenden Makrelen angezohgen werden.
> Solltest dich aber noch etwas umhören ob jemand brauchbare Tips zum thema hat!
> Viel Glück!#6



tach auch rockboje,
danke fuer die infos!
ich habe eine 4.3m lange norwegische gfk-kombijolle mit kuestenzulassung von der norske veritas(? oder so aehnlich).
das ist ein mittelding zwischen motor-, ruder- und segelboot.
max. motorisierung sind 7ps, die ich mit 7.5ps auch habe.
sollte somit in grenzen meertauglich sein.

bis zu dem posting von lotte waere ich aber niemals auch nur auf
die idee gekommen, mit so einem ding auf die nordsee zu fahren.
da ich nix lieber mag als makrelen, bin ich nun echt an weiteren infos interessiert!
gibt es hier im board kleinbootfahrer, die sich auf die nordsee raustrauen?


----------



## Rockboje

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Thema Makrelen Angeln!

Ich bin selbst erst seit sehr kurzer zeit Aktiv hier,von daher kann ich dir leider nicht ob es noch andere mit dem selben interesse hier gibt!
Ich tuhr dir aber mal den gefallen und werde heute zum hafen Fahren und mal bei den Fischkuttern ein Paar leute fragen was die so einem Emphelen worauf man achten sollte,schliesslich sind das ja die Waren Profis.
Schönen Gruss


----------



## Rockboje

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Ach ja!
Schwalm Angler sicherlich kannst du auch mit deiner Normalen Angelaustattung die Brandung nach Fisch absuchen,ich habe selbst bis letztes Jahr mit 2,80Meter Ruten and er Brandung Geangelt (auch mit erfolg) nur hat man mit einer längeren Rute natürlich höhere chancen hinter die Brandung zu Werfen und kann, den Köder dann durch die Brandung schleppen und so besser erkunden auf welcher höhe (Tiefe) die Fischis gerade nach Fressen Jagen!
Wen deine Rute für Blei Gewichte 100-150 gr in diesem Ramen ausgelegt ist dann solltest du es einfach mal versuchen,es reicht auch ein Normaler Vorfach.Am besten aber immer bei Auflandiegem Wind und ne Stelle suchen,wo die Brandung eine Kräftiege Dünung hat. Dann sind die erfolgschancen Höher!
80-100gr Blei
einen Vorfach
Wurmhaken grösse /mittel bis Grösse 1
Mit der Ausstattung bin ich die vorheriegen jahre auch mit erfolg losgegangen.

viel erfolg
Bye


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich merke schon das meine Ausrüstung zum Meeresangeln wohl nicht ausreicht und ich mich zuvor wohl erst einmal komplett neues Material zulegen muss. Ich wollte eigentlich in Wilhelmshafen am Strand einfach mal Würmer baden aber da haperts dann wohl am Material.




Was hältst Du davon, wenn wir mal gemeinsam losgehen? Wohne auch in OL und war bisher noch nicht WHV angeln.Habe auch kein Brandungsgeschirr, will es aber trotzdem mal versuchen. Hätte schon Interesse #h


----------



## SchwalmAngler

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Ja, das Interesse ist ja da, allerdings habe ich nur Süßwasserrollen und Schnur und die würden dabei wahrscheinlich übern Jordan gehen. Da warte ich lieber noch bis nächstes Jahr oder wann auch immer und lege mir nen paar Salzwasser-Rollen zu.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Also,
ich war jetzt dreimal da oben und kenne zwischen Wilhelmshaven und dem ca. 130 km entfernten Greetsiel die ganze Küste. 
In Wilhelmshaven gibt es die lange Hafenmole, auf der - wo ich da war- 10 Angler eine Mini-Scholle hatten.
Im Aussenhafen in Hooksiel hab ich vier Tage lange einen Einheimischen besucht, der gerade mal 3 Schollen in der Zeit hatte. Mag an der Jahreszeit liegen. Wattmurmsuche in Hooksiel kein Problem. 
Die ganzen Siels von Carolinensiel über Bensersiel bis Norden keine Möglichkeit zum Brandungsangeln ( so auch die Aussagen der dort wohnenden Boardis )
Die wohl beste an der Nordsee auf Seefisch muss wohl der Emdener-Hafen sein.
Wohlgemerkt = Ich lebe im Rheinland und kann nur wiedergeben, wie ich es erlebt habe.
Wenn es kein Nordseefisch sein muss = Da gibt es geile Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*



			
				Rockboje schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja!
> Schwalm Angler sicherlich kannst du auch mit deiner Normalen Angelaustattung die Brandung nach Fisch absuchen,ich habe selbst bis letztes Jahr mit 2,80Meter Ruten and er Brandung Geangelt (auch mit erfolg) nur hat man mit einer längeren Rute natürlich höhere chancen hinter die Brandung zu Werfen und kann, den Köder dann durch die Brandung schleppen und so besser erkunden auf welcher höhe (Tiefe) die Fischis gerade nach Fressen Jagen!
> Wen deine Rute für Blei Gewichte 100-150 gr in diesem Ramen ausgelegt ist dann solltest du es einfach mal versuchen,es reicht auch ein Normaler Vorfach.Am besten aber immer bei Auflandiegem Wind und ne Stelle suchen,wo die Brandung eine Kräftiege Dünung hat. Dann sind die erfolgschancen Höher!
> 80-100gr Blei
> einen Vorfach
> Wurmhaken grösse /mittel bis Grösse 1
> Mit der Ausstattung bin ich die vorheriegen jahre auch mit erfolg losgegangen.
> 
> viel erfolg
> Bye



War ich dreissig Jahre nicht mehr auf Norderney.
Kann mich aber erinnern, dass bei kommender Flut auf den Buhnen der Kurpromenade beim Pöddern sagenhaft gefangen wurde = Von A-Z.
Wo sind denn heute die besten Stellen in Norderney ?


----------



## Rockboje

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Tach!

Ich kann dir leider noch nicht sagen wo du wol die besten Chancen hast!!
Bin dieses Jahr jetzt 7 Mal am Wasser gewesen,davon 2Mal Marienhöhe am West-strand , 2 mal am Nordstrand höhe Caffee Cornelius , 1 mal Strand hinterm Detmold , 1mal am U-Daich grosse Bune und einmal beim Molenkopf (Fähranleger).
Der erfolg auf der Suche nach dem Fisch war bisher Erfolgslos,Jedesmal bisher.Mag mit an dem Ewig niemals enden wollenden Winter liegen den wir hatten sonst kann ich wol mit recht behaubten das hinterm Detmold (letztes Jahr war es noch so) die besten Fangergebnisse gab.
Mal sehen wo er sich dieses Jahr finden lässt,da gerade Plattfische wie der Flunder,Kliesche (oft mit der Scholle verweckselt) oder die Scholle in schulen leben pilgern sie doch häuffig die selben stellen an,ich schätze mal die macht der gewonheiten

Schönen Gruss


----------



## CarstenL

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre seit vielen Jahren mehrmals pro Jahr nach WHV zum angeln. Ich denke gerade als Anfänger beim Meeresangeln ist Wilhelmshaven perfekt. Man hat hier viele verschieden Stellen und Möglichkeiten zum angeln. 
Für das Brandungsangeln sind meine Liebingsstellen die Mobil-Öl-Bücke ( wenn man von Hooksiel kommt, die 2. Brücke) oder am Nordsee Hotel ( da muss man allerdings mit den Steinen aufpassen - Hänger. 
Aber auch mit leichtem Gerät kann man in WHV gut angeln. Dadurch, dass in Wilhelmshaven der grosse Hafen ist, ist auch ein Tidenunabhängiges angeln möglich. Vor allem an Sommerabenden sind dort schöne Aalfänge drin. Für den Hafen muss man sich allerdings einen Hafenschein zulegen, der allerdings nicht teuer ist. Diesen gibt es bei Samen-Römer. 

Sobald das Wasser etwas Wärmer wird, muss man sich allerdings mit vielen Wattwürmern eindecken, da die Krebse auch sehr interessiert daran sind, die Würmer vom Haken zu fressen!!  

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen!!

Gruss Carsten


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Hallo Carsten,
wie kommst du denn auf die Öl-Brücke. Meines Wissens nach ist dort Betreten verboten.
Gruß
Bodo


----------



## CarstenL

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Hi Hering13, 

da hast du mich falsch verstanden, oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt 

Ich meine natürlich neben der Brücke angeln. Gerade im Frühjahr hab ich da viele schöne Plattfische geangelt. Aufgrund des sandigen Bodens ist es echt ein guter Tipp für Plattfischangeln. 
Man muss natürlich auch ein Stükchen raus werfen, aber es hält sich noch im Rahmen, da es dort vergleichsweise schnell tief wird.


----------



## Gillmor

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Angeblich hat die Nordsee nu 15C°, was da heist der Wolfsbarsch müsste da sein.  Rute auspack...   Mal sehn wann es die Zeit zuläßt.

Mfg
Gillmor


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

15° Grad, ne dat is noch nicht.....da musste wohl noch warten....



http://www.dwd.de/scripts/getimg.php?src=/wundk/00-awg_sst.png

nordsee-angeln kenn ich nur in IJmuiden (NL) auf der langen, wirklich langen mole...







da kann ich mit der deutschen nordsee-küste leider nicht mitreden...


gruss
noworkteam


----------



## Hering13

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Hallo Carsten,
angelst du bei Flut direkt von Land aus oder gehst du bei Ebbe bis zur Wasserlinie und mit kommender Flut dann wieder Richtung Land? Über jede Art von Infos bin ich dankbar. Ich war letzte mal Ostern an der Nordsee und habe vom Helgoland-Kai (WHV) geangelt aber mit geringem Erfolg. An 3 Abenden nur 3 Flundern. 
Schöne Grüße
Hering 13


----------



## Gillmor

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Bei uns (Insel Norderney)  geht man normalerweise bei Niedrigwasser Würmer graben und dann Direkt zur Mole. Mit dem Wasser kommen normalerweise auch die Fische. Wobei ich bei uns bisher nur Dorsch/Scholle/Aal und Wolfsbarsch gefangen habe.  

Mfg
Gillmor


----------



## CarstenL

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*



			
				Hering13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carsten,
> angelst du bei Flut direkt von Land aus oder gehst du bei Ebbe bis zur Wasserlinie und mit kommender Flut dann wieder Richtung Land? Über jede Art von Infos bin ich dankbar. Ich war letzte mal Ostern an der Nordsee und habe vom Helgoland-Kai (WHV) geangelt aber mit geringem Erfolg. An 3 Abenden nur 3 Flundern.
> Schöne Grüße
> Hering 13



Hi, 
ich angel vom Ufer aus. In der Regel maximal 3 Stunden vor Hochwasser, aber eher 2 - 2 1/2 Stunden bis ungefähr 1 Stunde nach Hochwasser. Danach wird die Strömung oft zu stark und die Bleie sind häufig nicht mehr haltbar. Bei Niedrigwasser geh ich Würmer buddeln :m

Ich habe auch schon öfters von Helgolandkai geangelt, hatte aber auch nie die grossen Fänge. Da lohnt sich der Hafen oder andere Stellen am Ufer schon eher, wie ich finde!!


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*



			
				wuggi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> makrelenangeln auf der nordsee mit einem schlauchboot?
> wie weit muss man denn rausfahren?
> und wo gibt es gute stellen, die mit kleinbooten erreichbar sind?
> 
> tschuess
> thomas



moin-moin,

sorry, daß ich mich erst heute melde!!! habe im moment einfach zuviel um die ohren!!!!

mit nem kleinboot sollte man auf gar keinen fall den makrelen nachstellen!!! aber mein schlauchboot ist kein kleinboot!!! ich möchte auf gar keinen fall, daß hier irgendjemand, aufgrund meiner aussage, mit nem 4m schlauchboot vor die inseln fährt und da dann abnippelt!!! 

mein schlauchboot ist 7,5m * 3m und hat einen 135ps ab. ebenfalls ist da auch noch ein vernünftiger angstmotor mit drann!!!!

die makrelenzeit geht ja nun bald wieder los!!! ich freue mich schon riesig darauf!!!


----------



## matzespatze

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Hi Lotte !
Von wo legst du denn da ab (Hafen)
Ist denn da auch eine Slipanlage ?
Ich bin schon ein paar mal mit der Möwe von Hooksiel gefahren . 
Gruss Matzespatze


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

moin-moin,

jau, in hooksiel ist eine recht vernünftige slipanlage!!! sie ist aber auf der anderen seite des hafens!!! da wo der rettungskreuzer liegt!!!

wenn man mit nem kutter rausfährt finde ich hooksiel nicht soooo prickelnd, da man ja ganz vor die inseln muß!!! da kommen schnell 1,5 - 2h anfahrt und dementsprechend auch abfahrt dazu. mit nem kutter würde ich dornumersiel empfehlen.


----------



## matzespatze

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Hi , Lotte
Dornumersiel , kennst du da Kutter die du empfehlen könntest ? Von da bin ich auch noch nicht losgeschippert . Bin ja sonst viel auf Der Ostsee und stell den Platten und Ostseeleoparden nach .
Grüsse aus Bremen (Dem Dorf mit Straßenbahn)


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

moin-moin,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt es in dornumersiel nur die fa. rosenboohm. der hat 3 kutter wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. empfehlen ist da immer so eine sache. kutterangeln auf makrele ist mir persönlich eigentlich  viel zu stressig, da man da ja dort dicht an dicht steht und sich um heruntergefallene fische ja fast kloppen muß!!! aber wenn es nicht anders geht ist das in ordnung!!! 

bei rosenboohm sollte man aber einen abend vor der ausfahrt nochmals anrufen, ob der auch wirklich fährt!!! 

vorbestellen ist pflicht!!! 

fahrzeit bis zu den ersten möglichkeiten an die thune heranzukommen ca. 40 min.


----------



## matzespatze

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Ich Dank Dir ,
Dann will ich mal hoffen das Sie bald kommen !
ich war eben nochmal erfolglos auf Zander in der Weser . 
Na,ja irgendwann hat mal einer Hunger...
grüße aus dem Norden (auch)


----------



## Gillmor

*AW: Angeln an der Nordseeküste?*

Die beste Stelle ist momentan defenitiv am Detmold. Keine Bleiverluste und wenig Krebse. Fängt man zwar mehr Scholle aber auch Wolfsbarsch und Aal wird gefangen. Und die Touristen nerven nicht so extrem. AM U-Deich hat man nur Hänger und fängt nur Aal. Marienhöhe hat man innerhalb von 3Minuten den HAken blank. Und man fängt nur Wolfsbarsch.  Sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.      

Mfg
Gillmor


----------

